# Goose Fair



## rioted (Sep 25, 2009)

I can see the preparations. Who's coming?


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 25, 2009)

Yo


----------



## JohnnyOrange (Sep 25, 2009)

Is it next weekend? I might have to. Best way to catch a cold in Nottingham!


----------



## Tacita (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.nottinghamcity.gov.uk/goosefair/opening.htm

gotta be done


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 25, 2009)

I love it how Goose fair coincides with shroom season.


----------



## rioted (Sep 26, 2009)

spawnofsatan said:


> I love it how Goose fair coincides with shroom season.


Many moons ago you could find them on the Forest. And for a few more years in the Arboretum. Now I go to Derbyshire for my Goose enhancing hallucinogens.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 26, 2009)

rioted said:


> Many moons ago you could find them on the Forest. And for a few more years in the Arboretum. Now I go to Derbyshire for my Goose enhancing hallucinogens.




Me too, Nine ladies used to be good, but that has dried up lately, Arbor Low can produce loads depending on the year.


----------



## Maidmarian (Sep 28, 2009)

rioted said:


> I can see the preparations. Who's coming?



Yep !


----------



## JHE (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank goodness that's over for another year!  I hate the way people use my home as a urinal.  It only happens during Goose Fair.

Why do people like Goose Fair, anyway?  I understand that children like fun fairs, but Goose Fair attracts lots of adults, too.  I can't see the appeal.

In any case, it should be moved.  Wollaton Park would be a better place for it.  There's loads of space there.  That recreation ground at the southern tip of the Meadows, whatever it's called, might be another alternative.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 9, 2009)

definitely the best China Drum album


----------



## Spion (Oct 9, 2009)

JHE said:


> Thank goodness that's over for another year!  I hate the way people use my home as a urinal.  It only happens during Goose Fair.


Miserable bastard! Where's your community spirit? I hope Muslims shit on your house next year


----------

